# Emt resume writing



## medic2be823 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I'm just throwing this out there because I'm really kind of stuck...

I am a NYS EMT-B and am writing a resume for the first time as an EMT.  I am not sure how to word things or what I should and should not include.  I have pretty much always volunteered and back in august began my first "paid" EMT job at a private company.  Other than that, I am also a medical assistant and at one time was a nursing assistant.  As a medical assistant, I am able to perform venipuncture, EKG and EKG interpretation, start IV's under a physician's order, give injections, patient education/counseling (diabetic/bp...the list goes on), vitals,.....etc. I am also starting medic class in April.  I have over 9 years experience in the medical field combined and I want to include information about my previous positions without going over a page.  The job I want to apply for is for a major hospital system near where I live...its tough to get hired there but it would be a huge pay increase. 

Please help!!  Any info any of you could provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## freeresumetemplates (Mar 11, 2011)

*Reply*

Just put all the important details like latest addresses, contact numbers as well as your latest work experience and references. Make it short and simple.


----------



## ladyemt (Jun 3, 2012)

*On the right track*

You basically already started your resume simply by listing your skills.
If you take that info and plug it into a creator program like the one at resumizer.com it will create it and format it for you.
You are on the right track you just need some guidance.
That creator is free to use so that is another benefit.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2012)

medic2be823 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm just throwing this out there because I'm really kind of stuck...
> 
> ...



If possible, try and limit each position to three bullet points or so that succinctly describe your roles with that job. If you can make it relevant to the position you're applying for that's all the better.


----------



## frdude1000 (Jun 3, 2012)

Make your resume no more than one page.  

Write a good cover letter.


----------



## Tigger (Jun 3, 2012)

frdude1000 said:


> Make your resume no more than one page.
> 
> Write a good cover letter.



For what its worth my career counseling center at school suggested doing away with a cover letter all together, it's less paper to submit and if you're applying for a job the company knows what your objective is. Just food for though.


----------



## Always BSI (Jun 3, 2012)

Any good tips on a EMT cover letter?

Never made one and have some what of a plan on how to go on with it but tips would help too


----------



## CBentz12 (Jun 3, 2012)

If I were you try to list your Objective, work experience, skills, qualifications then schooling. I have heard from many people who work HR and say that they only take a couple of seconds to read the resumes and that all your important Wow info so to speak should be up top.


----------



## gicts (Jun 6, 2012)

Here is a copy of my resume when I decided to get a 'real job'. Not perfect, but in the ballpark.
You can edit it to say watched and carried equipment 


Emergency Medical Technician – Paramedic, 2008 – 2011
	SERVICE	                      LOCATION	
•	Performed necessary critical physical examinations to assess and treat potentially life-threatening injuries
•	Executed all required procedures while working effectively with other first responders, i.e. Police, Fire, EMTs
•	Successfully performed the placement of peripheral, central, and intra-osseous lines, as well as ventilators, chest tubes, IO/IV, intubations, sedations, 12 and 15 lead ECG
•	Precept and taught employees as a State Licensed EMS Educator and Evaluator


----------

